# Hong Kong Christmas Lights & Decorations



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Christmas lights are up in East Tsim Sha Tsui!



























































































A specially-decorated entrance to Ocean Terminal.



















Langham Place




























Festival Walk


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

In some of those places, it looks beautiful. But others its total overkill and just makes it look ugly.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's a marketing push, just like how the rest of the world now celebrates a very commercialized Christmas. However, the lights look quite nice and the decorations can be very detailed and fine. It draws out the crowds, too.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's one from a few years ago:


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

This one was taken last year


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/benleung/christmas2006


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

It looks indeed enchanting, but seems overdone.


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

christmas in china??? are they christians???


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^Christmas there is purely Commercial, well just like MOST Christians in the Western World really. Here in the Philippines, going to _Misa de Gallo_ or the 9-day Christmas morning Holy masses is very essenial in celebrating Christmas.

Bust Christmas in China just proves that Christmas is indeed a LOVELY celebration. Apparently we don't display menoras during hanukah isnt it?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There is a large Christian community in Hong Kong. The decorations have a very heavy commercial tone to boost shopping traffic. However, they have attracted hordes of tourists to take pictures and enjoy the sights, which keeps the city very vibrant during this festive time of the year. I haven't seen another city with such exuberance and effort in their decorative attempts.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

wallh said:


> christmas in china??? are they christians???


Don't forget Hong Kong was governed by the British for 150 years and eventually speaded the Western culture in the city. Christmas celebration has a long history in Hong Kong already. It's a big festival for a lot of people, as well as a reglious holiday for hundred thousands Christians in Hong Kong.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

This will probably crash some computers :evil:
I love this set:

































































































































































Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/honta/sets/72157594405795603/
:nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> ^^Christmas there is purely Commercial, well just like MOST Christians in the Western World really. Here in the Philippines, going to _Misa de Gallo_ or the 9-day Christmas morning Holy masses is very essenial in celebrating Christmas.
> 
> Bust Christmas in China just proves that Christmas is indeed a LOVELY celebration. Apparently we don't display menoras during hanukah isnt it?


You just show your ignorance. HK is different from the rest of China.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

I dont see any christmas decorations in Beijing. Yes HK is much different from the rest of china.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Christmas decorations and lights are only starting to come online in Hong Kong. Not all the buildings are even lit up yet. It's only early December after all.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice decorations


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

HK is different from the rest of Chinese cities as she was governed by the British for about 150 years. So, HK is regarded as the mixture of East and West and that Christian are absolutely not a minority in HK.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

tigs said:


> is there alot of christian in HK?
> whats the major religion?


Consumerism


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

tigs said:


> is there alot of christian in HK?
> whats the major religion?


539k 

Source : http://www.legco.gov.hk/yr05-06/chinese/hc/papers/hc1202ls-11-c.pdf

```

```


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/dreamer/


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

Hong Kong's Harbour City is fame for its crazy Xmas decor...

2004:










2005:










2006:



















2007:










2008!:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/lokhim23


----------



## nineth (May 14, 2005)

非常不環保,浪費能源.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/knchou/knalbum


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *nakedadonis * from dchome :


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

wow! nice christmas decorations. are there are a lot of christians and roman catholics in HK? I think this is just purely for commercial purposes.. You will feel the true essence of christmas even without christmas decorations as long as you know why we christians and roman catholics do celebrate it.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> 539k
> 
> Source : http://www.legco.gov.hk/yr05-06/chinese/hc/papers/hc1202ls-11-c.pdf
> 
> ...


i think most of the christians in HK are foreigners from Europe America and some from the neighbouring countries like korea philippines indonesia australia etc. mostly HK chinese are still buddhist


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

jaygold06 said:


> wow! nice christmas decorations. are there are a lot of christians and roman catholics in HK? I think this is just purely for commercial purposes.. You will feel the true essence of christmas even without christmas decorations as long as you know why we christians and roman catholics do celebrate it.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!


It's a commercialized event. The primary driver is to get people to come to these malls to shop, and has nothing to do with the real Christmas theme.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very cute


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://fotop.net/heroyuk


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

i think a couple of years ago i went to Abu Dhabi in U.A.E. and i saw Christmas decorations everywhere.... inside the Abu Dhabi mall.....and that country's citizens are Muslim....


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

there are many people in hk attend church in the sunday, they are pure chinese, actually i dont really care if theres any christian as long as the city gives a strong sense of celebration, people feel good there, and is not like some city like where i stay in perth, i dont feel christmas at all, no decorations nothing


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

jaygold06 said:


> i think most of the christians in HK are foreigners from Europe America and some from the neighbouring countries like korea philippines indonesia australia etc. mostly HK chinese are still buddhist


that's not true. a lot of hkers are christians/catholic, and many is attending and attended catholic school. the religion has a great influence in the way of life in hong kong. believe it or not, almost everyone in hong kong celebrates christmas. chirstmas isn't as religion related as in the western society. it's more a festival, a time for friends to get together, celebrate and enjoy the seasonal event.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *noa_izumi * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

^^where is my jaw?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *rooykwok * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.williamwan.hk


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, at least China is conserving energy! And i thought we were busting our asses off over here to try and cut back, at least we got China to look up to. 


It does look good tho. But over the top.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Spoolmak said:


> Wow, at least China is conserving energy! And i thought we were busting our asses off over here to try and cut back, at least we got China to look up to.
> 
> 
> It does look good tho. But over the top.


It's a tourist attraction much like the Cavalcade of Lights in Toronto or any of the many light festivals in Canada. The lights are only on for a few hours at night when thousands of locals and tourists enjoy them. They are up for a few weeks, then taken down. I can say for sure that Hong Kongers conserve much more energy per capita than the average North American. Energy costs are much higher in Hong Kong. Before there were fluorescent bulbs in Canada, they were used in Hong Kong for many years. Instead of electric range tops, cooking is predominantly done by propane.



> Energy and Resources — Energy Consumption: Total energy consumption per capita
> Units: Kilograms of oil equivalent (kgoe) per person
> 
> Canada (2005): 8,472.6
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I think consistent car consumption like using an average of 2 cars per household burns far more energy than a few neon light bulbs over Christmas time. At least we here in HK don't tolerate such excessiveness.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/michelangelo


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

jaygold06 said:


> i think most of the christians in HK are foreigners from Europe America and some from the neighbouring countries like korea philippines indonesia australia etc. mostly HK chinese are still buddhist


there is many local christians in hk, as well as atheists for sure
churches are everywhere in hk


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

most schools in hk are run by churches/communions, thus many hk youngsters are christians


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

There is some really stunning photography in this thread..


----------



## Cooltown (Dec 12, 2008)

Hong kong is one of the most visisted Cities on earth , all of those aim not noly to the locals it's also meant to dazzle travelers as well !


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hellokeung * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> There is some really stunning photography in this thread..


I totally agree - very nice thread kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *rooykwok * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW!  first 2 pics are awesome


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dogjumpjump * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

TheFuturistic said:


> For street Xmas deco, I bet that 5km-long (orchard road to marina bay) of Singapore can beat any other's. Every year there is always a theme for Xmas lights in Singapore


You would be surprised to see some European cities. Barcelona has over 50 km of lights and Madrid for example much more. And then there are the big urbs like London and Paris. 

Madrid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg80RLbVlkE&feature=related

But let's stick to the theme. I'll post a HK Xmas skyline image. I'm waiting for a clear day.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *曉 * from dchome :
More : http://gallery.hkpgdb.com/apstudio/festival/cd/2009/elements/


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Amazing HK! As always...

Madrid is the european city which spends more money in christmas lights.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *olddog * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://gallery.hkpgdb.com/apstudio/festival/cd/2009/kntp/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://gallery.hkpgdb.com/apstudio/festival/cd/2009/ifc/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *olddog * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And this year christmas decorations and lights in Hong Kong are really great


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new Christmas photos, hkskyline


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *rhyp * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.joehkg.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://apstudio.hk.st/


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

TheFuturistic said:


> For street Xmas deco, I bet that 5km-long (orchard road to marina bay) of Singapore can beat any other's. Every year there is always a theme for Xmas lights in Singapore


London is the best place to be during Xmas and new year.
Places like Hong Kong, Singapore and Sydney do not have the feeling and atmosphere of Christmas, because these cities have very warm and humid weather unlike London where you can play with actual snowman and snowflake. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8sPADP2UU0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YMRScNNji4

:rock::rock::rock: :dance: :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice!
it's a good thing you maintain such a thread.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ajaaronjoe said:


> London is the best place to be during Xmas and new year.
> Places like Hong Kong, Singapore and Sydney do not have the feeling and atmosphere of Christmas, because these cities have very warm and humid weather unlike London where you can play with actual snowman and snowflake.


 But it doesn't always snow in London at all. How often do you guys get a white Christmas?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Hong Kong Christmas decorations and lights


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * jefflam0* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/calvintai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *carman168* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *alvinlee513* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *samhui4* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *emitchan* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *haileylau516* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kevinphoto* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kkklo_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *NALeung* from dcfever :


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

del


----------

